# Your Handle



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

Just curious as to how everyone came up with their handle. Some people have some pretty interesting ones and I just wondered if there was any meaning behind any of them. 

Mine is pretty obvious... Or so you think....

It has a double meaning. Aside from my passion for bass fishing I also love to play music and my instrument of choice is the bass guitar. "I slappy de bass" (Name that movie!). So I figured calling myself BASSAddict was more than appropriate.... 83 is just the year I was born.

How about you guys?


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm gonna' have you guess. 
[/COLOR] 
-Steve


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

I got into fishing from my uncle trolling for Northern Pike in Canada. Loved it, and still love going up to do that. Also, I graduated from Ohio Northern University...so i'm a Northern-One it's got a double-meaning for me.


----------



## PolymerStew (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm a polymer chemist and my middle name is Stewart


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

mine is a combo as well; It's the first letter of the name I am called all the time! 

Mr. A

My name is Mr. A. I haven't had a bite in 3.5 months or a fishing thought in 3.5 seconds. I'm having withdrawls and it ain't pretty.


----------



## drew7997 (Sep 3, 2012)

I have a few. 
Leadballz- because in HS i would guess the girls bra size with the guys then go and ask the girl is your bra size 32x. Thus balls of lead.
This one is my shortened name,bday, year i should have graduated. But my parents thought in 5th grade to hold me back. 
My new one is 3/4. My buddy calls me that then when something worms out that i did half assed, he says you should not be rewarded for 3/4 effort. 
Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Hearttxp Which stands for Heart txp (or Transplant )

Which I had 15 Years ago In about one more Month !! 

Thanks To that donor who wanted to help someone !


Please Become a Organ Donor If you are Not one yet !

I can awnser all and Any questions you may have ? Or the little know Myths on WHY some refuse to become one ! They are all Wrong !


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Mine is my gmail account: Deazl is the name of my great dane. The "666" is just me being a dork, or because I'm an Iron Maiden fan. 

We have a secretary at work who is very religious and refuses to send documents to my gmail account because she's afraid she'll go to hell if she types out "666" on her computer...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

I was having a phenomenal day of Steelhead fishing. My buddy posted on another site that I was "hauling in the Steel" Thus the name!

Wes


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

Brook Trout- _Salvelinus fontinalis_


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

My handle was GrabDaNet on the old GFO site...so I just shortened it to Net when I joined this classy & upscale site


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

*SHORTDRIFT the name*​
Truth is I got the name while learning to fly fish for steelhead.
Just about all of my friends are taller than me and some by as much as a foot. We would wade the steelhead streams, Rocky and Chagrin, and I would be up to my chest while friends were up to their crotch or maybe their waist.
The higher you can hold that flyrod, the more you can control the drift for a longer period of time. 
Needless to say, everyone else had a rod tip 15 to 30 inches higher than mine and would get longer more productive drifts. I got the name Shortdrift hung on me at that time.
When I started seriously pursuing walleye on Erie I was known for making relatively short drifts when I found feeding fish. As soon as the bites dropped off I would loop around the marker buoy (long before GPS or Loran) and continue to make several short, productive drifts. When people spotted the marker buoy and screwed up my drifts I decided to get a duck decoy and paint it like a seagull. Worked pretty good.
I am not a firm believer in long drifts with extensive slow periods in hopes of locating another feeding school or small pod. Same thing when I troll.
Well, now you have a better idea of how I acquired the name and why I keep it.

Regards, Ron


----------



## August West (Dec 5, 2011)

When I was trying to think of a name, the song Wharf Rat came on..."my name is august west..."


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

fishing off of the pike island peir back in the early 80's,i was one of the few who fished with twistertails.a bunch of the old timers started calling me the twisterguy.my nick name since i was a kid has been jimbo or bo?so i just put them 2gather
mrtwister_jbo

ps the one's on here that i've meet an fished with will tell you that 99% of the time i am throwing a twister lol


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Shortdrift said:


> *SHORTDRIFT the name*​
> Truth is I got the name while learning to fly fish for steelhead.
> Just about all of my friends are taller than me and some by as much as a foot. We would wade the steelhead streams, Rocky and Chagrin, and I would be up to my chest while friends were up to their crotch or maybe their waist.
> The higher you can hold that flyrod, the more you can control the drift for a longer period of time.
> ...




just about all??


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Well I was young and simple, still am I guess. I put where I fish... lol


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

My Handle is in reference to the action of fishing a Jig - which is in my opinion a very versatile Fishing Lure. "James" is my first name - but I prefer to be called "Jim". So "Jigging Jim" sounded like a cool name for me.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

When I first joined in the early days of the site, I used an alias. One guy at that time was pretty obnoxious and contradicted everything I posted or commented on no matter what the topic. I confronted him in a PM and he said "I" was the antagonist and that I only did it since I could "hide" behind a pseudo name. I responded that was not the case and that I was re-registering under my real name and dared him to do the same. I did it and far as I know, he didn't but seems he stopped posting shortly after that. Maybe he moved on-we can all only hope! So my "handle" is my name, I have nothing to hide.


----------



## weekend angler (Dec 31, 2011)

My handle is pretty simple, since I can't fish during the week due to work the weekend is my time to relax/fish so I choose "weekend angler" as mine.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

sbreech said:


> I'm gonna' have you guess.
> [/COLOR]
> -Steve




Me too....Dan


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

A Dale Sr fan since 1978....my son (Dale) was born 9 months after his passing! Have a Museum of his stuff in my basement and Garage! Met him 3 times and had dinner with him and his family twice....A Great Man, I try to HONOR his memory!


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

In 2003 I developed a rare medical condition that now sends me to the ER about every 2 months. No know cause- no know cure. My employer put me off on what became a full retirement medical disability. After a couple of years I felt stable enough to buy a used boat and start fishing Lake Eire.

My Doctor said I was real crazy for going out on the lake and could die before Medical help could arrive. My Wife said I was a fishing fool.

I told them both with the medical condition and 31 ER trips in the first two years now reduced to about every 2 months, I would be crazy to die at home sitting in a chair and not out on the lake enjoying the day. 

Named the boat REEL CRAZY and nickname is FISNFOOL because correct spelling was already taken.

Boat is a 19 foot white Starcraft Holiday with a blue Bimini top. I/O with a kicker. Reel Crazy on both sides. Use an electric anchor retrieval. Have OGF stickers on the windshield. If you spot me give me a shout on 68, usually out of Mentor or Fairport. I'm the large guy at the helm. Dam high steroids that reduced frequency of ER trips. pushed me from 6' 4" 240 to 360.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

hearttxp said:


> Hearttxp Which stands for Heart txp (or Transplant )
> 
> Which I had 15 Years ago In about one more Month !!
> 
> ...


Many such myths about this, thanks for posting. I was on the donor list until 2003 when this unknown cause medical stuff started. Do not want to pass it someone else. Stopped donating blood too.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

FOSR = Friends of the Scioto River. My real name is Alex.

I'm not here as a fisherman, I'm here to swap information as I work to improve the quality of the waters that you guys fish. And this board is a gold mine, since so many of you are posting what you observe.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

In the 70's i was a State Trooper. CB's were the big thing then and i talked to a lot of truckers. They started refering to me as "The Hatchetman", I presume because I was such a nice guy  Thats my story....And Short Drift, Jim Cory told me some other stories about you


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I probably was drinking a few beers when I decided to join. Since most of my fishing career had involved floating or wading creeks and rivers, I just tried something like riverwader, found it was taken, and kept going through different combos until I found one which was unused. I don't like it now that I am sober because it sounds kind of creepy, but I guess I am stuck with it.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Mine is because I pretty much just fish for bass. Well...... not pretty much. Bass is all I fish for. If I catch any other species of fish, I catch them while fishing for bass.


----------



## fishmeister (Jul 29, 2004)

Well, I'm an ichthyologist, so I think about fish while I'm at work and I think about fish when I'm on the water. And my family and I really like the animated Christmas special with the character Burgermeister Meisterburger.


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

mine is pretty simple. Parker Lake is my first and last name. parker is my first name and everyone always called me park or parks. 92 is the year i was born.


----------



## fishincontrol (Jul 9, 2009)

I am a controls engineer and love to fish. I wanted my name to sound like "mission control" for some odd reason when I signed up. I've never been real creative but it is what it is.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

my grandma used to call me joshy when I was young and I hated it.
Used to play basketball 3-4 times a week and big joshy became my knickname, based on the rap song quote "i love it when they call me big poppa"
I don't really like the screen name or the knick name and if I could go back in time I would change it to something much better. Now Its my company name, wow snowball effect! I guess you are who you are.


----------



## RELAYER3 (Sep 9, 2009)

Mine is from a old YES album,greatest rock band ever. I'm showing my age.


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

Does anbody know if its possible to change your name? I came up with a better one recently and want to change without losing my senior membership status. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dirtandleaves (Sep 28, 2009)

Mine is my favorite smell in the world; the smell of the woods in the fall= dirtandleaves. If they could bottle it I would buy it


----------



## samiam (Jan 6, 2011)

Two months straight of both kids wanting me to read green eggs and ham to them at bed time. Not at the same time of course. I have the book memorized. I still find myself speaking in rhymes at times. So at sign up time Sam I am I became.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Mine is beacause I'm not creative lol. When my Wife and I got our first computer back in the AOL days, we shared a email account and every damn screen name I came up with was taken, unless I wanted to add 19872873776742876 after it. So after some choice words I just said to hell with it and my wife put in idontknow......it too was taken. So she added her b day to the end of it. March 16 so idontknow316 was born lol. 

I kind of took over and that's what i've been since. Kind of lame


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

I had one picked out, but felt it was too inappropriate lol


----------



## YR bender (Dec 8, 2006)

Mine is from ice fishing. Most of the time, I use a pole with a wire on the end for a strike indicator. YR stands for wire. When a fish strikes, it bends.


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

Favorite snack


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

Mine is not very creative. When I was in high-school I played for a club soccer team called the Toledo Celtics. My typical number, 22, was taken. My girlfriend (now wife) wore number 11 so I went with that. I was really proud to be a part of that team so I began using it for my email and forums. At this point I've used it for so much that I just continue to use it for pretty much everything. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## buzzing byrd (Feb 27, 2008)

I always carry a buzz bait with me and the last part is my last name.


----------



## 419deerhunter (Mar 23, 2011)

419Deerhunter not much thought into it area code and my favorite thing to do in the fall


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2013)

I have always loved upland hunting for grouse and pheasants and I love my German Shorthaired Pointers......Jade and Maggie

So....I went with Birddog and 37 is my favorite number for some reason.


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Pretty obvious. Favorite techniques for bass. Didn't realize I put it in all caps til it was too late! Lol. Wish I could get it into small case but, oh well.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

eatinbass said:


> Favorite snack


Troller of men! Heh 

Massillon, city I was born and raised. Now living and loving Columbus and OSU sports so a play on that.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Birddog37 said:


> I have always loved upland hunting for grouse and pheasants and I love my German Shorthaired Pointers......Jade and Maggie
> 
> So....I went with Birddog and 37 is my favorite number for some reason.


37 is my fav number as well! Was my football number then other things after that. High-5!


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Dave Ogborn,,,graduated HS 1976- Daveo76. Actually my wife chose it for me. She died in 2011 and it's a good reminder of her.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

I am a diehard bird hunter


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

streamstalker said:


> I probably was drinking a few beers when I decided to join. Since most of my fishing career had involved floating or wading creeks and rivers, I just tried something like riverwader, found it was taken, and kept going through different combos until I found one which was unused. I don't like it now that I am sober because it sounds kind of creepy, but I guess I am stuck with it.


The creepy connotation is what is great about it... No one knows what to expect when they meet you....but at least they know you can catch fish!


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Over the last 8 years I have been using electroshocking equiptment for both school and work. Obviously use the electroshocking equiptment to go electrofishing......hence the name...I shock em


----------



## Bon3s (Sep 4, 2012)

Nickname I got in highschool for being entirely too skinny


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

had never been on a forum before and couldnt really think of anything so i just went with my first name and birth date sherman51. if i had been thinking i would have used my boat name. when i bought it at my age and bad health i thought it would be my last boat. so i named her last chance. however i did buy another boat but its not what i want and has one engine thats not getting fire. so sometime this spring i plan to get it running and sell it. so im back to my last chance,LOL.
sherman


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

idontknow316 said:


> Mine is beacause I'm not creative lol. When my Wife and I got our first computer back in the AOL days, we shared a email account and every damn screen name I came up with was taken, unless I wanted to add 19872873776742876 after it. So after some choice words I just said to hell with it and my wife put in idontknow......it too was taken. So she added her b day to the end of it. March 16 so idontknow316 was born lol.
> 
> I kind of took over and that's what i've been since. Kind of lame


So, now we all know to send your wife birthday wishes in 4 days...


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

I_Shock_Em said:


> Over the last 8 years I have been using electroshocking equiptment for both school and work. Obviously use the electroshocking equiptment to go electrofishing......hence the name...I shock em


Electrofishing? Did you give me that labotomy under false pretense Dr. M? :Banane45:


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

I like french fried taters


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

dirtandleaves said:


> Mine is my favorite smell in the world; the smell of the woods in the fall= dirtandleaves. If they could bottle it I would buy it


I think they did! HS scents.

Mine is supposed to sound like... bucks eye 11(just thought the Z would look cool).
The season before i signed up on here i had a close encounter with a buck while ground hunting where it seemed as if we were having a stare down, i didn't get that buck, after the stare down, he took a couple head bobs and weaves and with a stomp and nose blow he was gone. But it is still one of my best hunting/outdoors memories, almost a zen like moment for me looking eye to eye with that swollen necked buck standing 10 yards away. The 11 has always been my superstitious good luck number.


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

My handle is after Garrett Myers, the famous Little Miami River fisherman who owns a speedometer shop and played junior college football then followed it up with an illustrious semi-pro career. Don't act like you haven't heard of him.


----------



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

I have had that handle since I was a teen. Given to me by my granny Merchoun; we are from Shawnee indian descent.


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

first name is mike.....ignant came as I was watching a show on angola prison inmates.....one old guy said when he came into prison 30 years earlier he was "ignant" instead of ignorant......I laughed my A off.....


----------



## Bigjoe (Aug 13, 2011)

Names Joe, and I like to eat...

Hopefully it will change to MediumJoe in a lil while.


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

Well because I never have extra money for bait I use all artificial baits. So Fakebait just seemed fitting.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

I was into computers back in the mid eighties and had a Falcon 3 game where you piloted an F-15. I needed a call name so I came up with Mad as in willing and able to perform crazy maneuvers and Mac because my last name is McCloud and everyone in the military called me Mac.


----------



## chardoncrestliner (Dec 19, 2012)

Pretty simple. I live in Chardon, Ohio and have a 1800 Superhawk Crestliner, so it's chardoncrestliner.

Now, the name of the boat is something that my wife picked out and its:

Perch On This.

Dale


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Bucket Mouth said:


> I like french fried taters


What about biscuits with mustard?


----------



## TimTaylor75 (Apr 7, 2009)

My name. Was born in '75


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

I joined GFO in 99 when the y2k thing was going on. One of my nicknames is jay. Added them together. Remember how that wakeup on Jan. 1, 2000 was?


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I had this name on a waterfowl site and when I joined so I just used it. I have thought about a different one also but I wouldn't want to start over with everything. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## muskyhound (Jan 22, 2011)

Mine is love to Muskie fish and make my own Muskie baits, hound, my wife and I have bred, raised and shown akc Black and Tan **** hounds since 84, always loved dogs and when she wanted to get into breeding dogs I picked the breed, now she has retired from breeding and showing, she is the rescue coordinator for our breed, my best bud is a male blood hound we rescued from a kill shelter 4 years ago....


----------



## Full_Choke (Apr 13, 2004)

12 gauge mag 30" VentRib ; Full Choke


----------



## Deep Trouble (Jul 8, 2010)

I got really into shipwreck diving back around 2000. The most preserved wrecks are in the eastern basin in deep water. It's a rush. Plus, I love deep water trolling for big eyes, trout and salmon. And I've been known to be a little mischievous once in a while  Thus, Deep Trouble.


----------



## Lucky Touch Charters (Jun 19, 2011)

Mine comes from 2 things. The first being when i joined the site I had a 24' Sportcraft offshore. 

2nd reason is while fishing in mexico in the pacific we had mechanical issues so we ended stranded offshore for more than 24hrs. We had no communication and no way of letting anyone know where we were and that we needed help!!! So we were stranded offshore for 24 hrs+

And.... The Lucky Touch is my boats name because of my son who is now 8yrs old. he has always had a lucky touch while fishing. Once we were fishing a tough perch bite. He did not have his line in the water and it had been about 15 minutes since we had caught a fish. He decided to drop a line and instantly caught a fish putting us adults to shame. This wasn't his first or last time doing it. At that perticular time I said "Biggie you have the lucky touch" he just shrugged and grinned and said "bait my hook again" lol. From there the boat name was born!!!


----------



## jrbird (Jan 16, 2011)

My first and middle initials, and my last name.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Almost 20 yrs. ago I was looking for a viable handle for the first of many sign-ups. After failing on the first dozen or so tries, I came up with wowwiewzowwie. A reference to a Mothers of Invention tune on the Freakout album from '66. When I signed on here, I wanted something easier to type.

BassAddict83, I Love You, Man --Tim


----------



## Bono Joe (Mar 2, 2009)

Bono Joe- Not my real name but friends call me Joe, easier to say I guess. Born in Bono, Ohio so I became Bono Joe.


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

streamstalker said:


> What about biscuits with mustard?


I reckon Mmmm Hmmmm


----------



## Runuv (May 23, 2008)

I used to be a runner in my younger days so the Run. I have bad knees now. UV is for the university I used to run for. Sure wish I could run again.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

My first boat was a leaky 14 footer that was a floating piece of crap so I christened SeaTurd. My then young sons and I thought it hysterical. Other family members - not so much.....


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

Whodeynati, Whodey for the Cincinnati Bengals Chant. I live in Cincinnati. Put em together I got whodeynati. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

Just a nickname friends and family have for me.


----------



## tomfoolery (May 20, 2010)

Tomfoolery-my name is Tom and I like chasing those crafty tom turkeys.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

I take down legends of the sport.


----------



## joetrimbo (Jan 27, 2010)

Some young carpenter,s started calling me Trimbo around the last rambo movie, so I just added my name Joe.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I just read all 9 pages and found it really interesting.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

This is a GOOD Thread,,when you think about it... Mine,, comes from my second or third best past time,,I make my own Blade baits,,& I first got the idea from a few of the older originals,,like Hedon,, Sonar Blade-Baits,, & you older Fellas that fished Mosquito in the 70s might remember the Shimmy Shiner,, Blade-Baits,,They inspired me to make a Bait that DID NOT FOUL the hooks every other time you would jig the damned things... Also I was Nick Named the "Perch Sonar" by Ol' B. Edworthy,,out at Mogadore,,fishing with the MASTER BUILDER himself ,,that guy that made the original vibE ...I Miss running into to him on the water,,He was QUITE A GENTLEMAN!! He's long gone now,,BUT His Lures(& for me,,I will NEVER forget Him!!) will never be forgotten !! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## Playbuoy (Apr 6, 2005)

The first boat I bought was a Playbuoy brand so I signed up using that name years ago. Many years...and 2 boats later I'm still using it. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 1mecheng (Jul 28, 2009)

I think mine is obvious ... it has to do with my profession.


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

after my name Jeff Jessep

have a friend who claims my boat always pulls''doubles''

so i guess Double J has double meaning lol

years ago when i got started as an ice fishing guide I knew id go by Double J and it has stuck with my charter business.


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

An old baseball team that I played for when I was younger plus my number 39, weird that it has changed to 17 and Im now repping it in college ball now. Weird that Im in Florida for some games and I just want to go fishing. O well I love them both, and fishing and baseball have kept me out of trouble


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

mines self explanatory... ill run a ranger forever!


----------



## gobrowntruck21 (Jan 3, 2009)

I drive a big brown truck for a paycheck. Wish I could've created the name 'twochicksondanuts' but hey man, reality sucks. Haha.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

While I love to fish I am more of a rifle shooter, my scope of choice is a Leupold my two grandsons have them on their rifles, they are 7 and 2 their rifles have their birthdays as the serial numbers, both scopes have their names incribed. That is why I am Leupy. If it dosn't have a gold ring on the front sell it and buy one that does.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

After about 10 hours of fishing in the rain, my brother and I stopped in a place to order some food to go. The lady across the counter asked " have you guys been fishing?" 
"yeah"
"I thought so, you smell like it"


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Baitcasters


----------



## Row v. Wade (Apr 27, 2004)

There's some good names here. Fun thread.

Mine is easy. Do I fish from the boat or walk the river?


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

BassAddict83 said:


> Just curious as to how everyone came up with their handle. Some people have some pretty interesting ones and I just wondered if there was any meaning behind any of them.
> 
> Mine is pretty obvious... Or so you think....
> 
> ...



Slappin da bass! hahhahahhaha great movie


----------



## RushCreekAngler (Jan 19, 2011)

I joined OGF when I purchased another boat (should have never sold the old one). I live within sight of Rush Creek lake - I can be on the water in 15 minutes. started fishing there once I had a boat again, so my handle reflects that.


----------



## Easyaspi (Jan 16, 2010)

I am a high school math teacher.


----------



## jonk540 (Apr 14, 2004)

My name Jon Kuhnash and my local union number. Electricians Local 540


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

My regular fishing buddy went like 0-4 years on steelhead. So back when I joined the old GFO I came up with steelhead1. As in if he ever caught steelhead1 I'd be amazed.

He's gotten better at them since then lol.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm a floor guy/carpenter but specialize in 3/4" hardwood flooring 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

mine has a dual meaning..
when i was an over-the-road truck driver in the 80's
my favorite movie was "Mad Max" road warrior was my CB handle...

when i joined here(right after fishing ERIE in my 19'er in 3-5's that turned larger i was a "wave warrior" just trying to get back to shore from the NW end of the sandbar back to lorain!!

Lundy once razzed me about erie n big waves "come on man, you're WAVE WARRIOR" not "mill pond warrior" haha!


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Brand of arrows I used until they took them off the market


----------



## Ronnie Mund (Jan 22, 2013)

bonecrusher is a sissy...

Ronnie the limo driver mund. Known as Scoresman, RickysMan, host of the block party, and the creator of Whoa whoa whoa Stop the clock...

If I need to say more, than you're crazy duuuuuuuuude. (what are you looking at???)


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

Last name is kuhens so my friends started calling me koonz or koonzie. The 99 because im a carl edwards fan.


----------



## Gobi Muncher (May 27, 2004)

Let's just say a freshly regurgitated gobi from a Lake St. Claire smallmouth, too much beer, and a lost bet.........................:Banane35:


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Mine it because my dad always yells when I shift my weight in the boat hence, "ballast" was born. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

I wanted to try Lake Erie walleye fishing,so I took my 1700 Sylvan up to Ashtabula and went 10 miles out and got 5 walleye and been hooked ever since. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishdady (May 3, 2009)

My last name is Fish (honest) and I have 2 sons and a daughter so that makes me......Fishdady


----------



## hoplovestofish (Aug 3, 2010)

Last name Hopkins. Hop has been a nickname for years. The rest should be easy. Oh yeah, I love to fish for Hybrids. hop


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Back when i shot my big buck,i said as he was coming down the trail ,chaseing the doe,it sounded like a stampede coming,so i named him stampede.When i first came to this site i was new to computers and could not think of a name,as this was an outdoor site,i looked up at the mount and hence..stampede.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

fishdady said:


> My last name is Fish (honest) and I have 2 sons and a daughter so that makes me......Fishdady


I knew a Rick Fish in the service. He was from a reservation in S. Dakota I think. Funny thing was his whole family looked the part but he was really pale skinned and had none of the features except no hair on his chest or limbs.


----------



## willy (Apr 27, 2007)

Shortdrift said:


> *SHORTDRIFT the name*​
> Truth is I got the name while learning to fly fish for steelhead.
> Just about all of my friends are taller than me and some by as much as a foot. We would wade the steelhead streams, Rocky and Chagrin, and I would be up to my chest while friends were up to their crotch or maybe their waist.
> The higher you can hold that flyrod, the more you can control the drift for a longer period of time.
> ...


SHORTDRIFT - you shoulda whipped out your spey rod and showed them how you double haul 8)


----------



## willy (Apr 27, 2007)

streamstalker said:


> I probably was drinking a few beers when I decided to join. Since most of my fishing career had involved floating or wading creeks and rivers, I just tried something like riverwader, found it was taken, and kept going through different combos until I found one which was unused. I don't like it now that I am sober because it sounds kind of creepy, but I guess I am stuck with it.


I've followed your posts even back when I was a lurker, I never thought that of your nick - more like you were someone like myself, that would rather be hangin out down by the stream.


----------



## willy (Apr 27, 2007)

fishmeister said:


> Well, I'm an ichthyologist, so I think about fish while I'm at work and I think about fish when I'm on the water. And my family and I really like the animated Christmas special with the character Burgermeister Meisterburger.


"Well, I'm an ichthyologist"
Doesn't that itch? 8)


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

Mine is pretty simple, first initial, last name. But as this is my first post after a 30 day ban, I want to change it to buger. Everybody is always picking on me. Lol!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## willy (Apr 27, 2007)

Mushijobah said:


> The creepy connotation is what is great about it... No one knows what to expect when they meet you....but at least they know you can catch fish!


... and I remember you as well sir, but i haven't seen your post in a while.


----------



## willy (Apr 27, 2007)

sherman51 said:


> had never been on a forum before and couldnt really think of anything so i just went with my first name and birth date sherman51. if i had been thinking i would have used my boat name. when i bought it at my age and bad health i thought it would be my last boat. so i named her last chance. however i did buy another boat but its not what i want and has one engine thats not getting fire. so sometime this spring i plan to get it running and sell it. so im back to my last chance,LOL.
> sherman


Sherman, sounds like you were over thinkin it, buy another bOat 8)


----------



## willy (Apr 27, 2007)

Bucket Mouth said:


> I like french fried taters


Bucket Mouth, MARK IT ZERO!


----------



## willy (Apr 27, 2007)

Wow said:


> Almost 20 yrs. ago I was looking for a viable handle for the first of many sign-ups. After failing on the first dozen or so tries, I came up with wowwiewzowwie. A reference to a Mothers of Invention tune on the Freakout album from '66. When I signed on here, I wanted something easier to type.
> 
> BassAddict83, I Love You, Man --Tim
> 
> ...


I was absOlutly convinced you were whacked On mOnkey paw, but now i'm certain 8)


----------



## willy (Apr 27, 2007)

oldstinkyguy said:


> After about 10 hours of fishing in the rain, my brother and I stopped in a place to order some food to go. The lady across the counter asked " have you guys been fishing?"
> "yeah"
> "I thought so, you smell like it"


+1 for the story


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Unfortunately i don't have any cool story its just been my handle since my ps2 online gaming days and i stuck with it for my ps3 all my emails and anything else i sign up for. First name initial last name (said like the tractors minus the first e) and year born.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## willy (Apr 27, 2007)

Easyaspi said:


> I am a high school math teacher.


http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...BCB2AB36ACE9C2DF0F54BCB2A&first=0&FORM=NVPFVR

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...C09EDCCDBA17F38776D4C09ED&first=0&FORM=NVPFVR


----------



## willy (Apr 27, 2007)

Ronnie Mund said:


> bonecrusher is a sissy...
> 
> Ronnie the limo driver mund. Known as Scoresman, RickysMan, host of the block party, and the creator of Whoa whoa whoa Stop the clock...
> 
> If I need to say more, than you're crazy duuuuuuuuude. (what are you looking at???)


You had me at ... "bonecrusher is a sissy" ... ROFL


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Mine is for my wife. She always has a honey do list for me, but when I go to do something on the list, she asks me to do something else so they honey do list never gets done...but some how I am to blame. So I tell her she's always giving me "Misdirection" on what she wants done.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## willy (Apr 27, 2007)

MadMac said:


> I knew a Rick Fish in the service. He was from a reservation in S. Dakota I think. Funny thing was his whole family looked the part but he was really pale skinned and had none of the features except no hair on his chest or limbs.


"he was really pale skinned and had none of the features except no hair on his chest or limbs"

Too. much. info.

Well, As the Iroquoian tribes would say,
~ is it true you can keep emerald shiners in your bathtub?


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Origionally posted here as "Flak Bait", after a WW 2 B-26B "Marauder" medium bomber that undisputedly held the record for the most combat missions of any US bomber, at least 202. She never aborted, never turned back due to weather, never lost a crewman (4 men were wounded, but all survived), returned on 1 engine 3 times, shot down at least 4 confirmed German fighters and was credited with 11 "probable". Upon her retirement in June 1945, her maintainance logs were examined and she was carefully gone over from nose to tail. At least 986 hits were counted in her. She also had good luck in being manned by excellent bombadiers who consistently and accurately HIT their targets; so much so that she rather quickly became her squadron and then Bomb Group`s "lead ship". Under her guidance they became THE most accurate Bomb Group in the European Theater of Operations, specializing in wrecking bridges and railroad marshelling yards. She now rests in the Smithsonian Museum in Washington DC


----------



## willy (Apr 27, 2007)

.


----------



## willy (Apr 27, 2007)

Lowell H Turner said:


> Origionally posted here as "Flak Bait", after a WW 2 B-26B "Marauder" medium bomber that undisputedly held the record for the most combat missions of any US bomber, at least 202. She never aborted, never turned back due to weather, never lost a crewman (4 men were wounded, but all survived), returned on 1 engine 3 times, shot down at least 4 confirmed German fighters and was credited with 11 "probable". Upon her retirement in June 1945, her maintainance logs were examined and she was carefully gone over from nose to tail. At least 986 hits were counted in her. She also had good luck in being manned by excellent bombadiers who consistently and accurately HIT their targets; so much so that she rather quickly became her squadron and then Bomb Group`s "lead ship". Under her guidance they became THE most accurate Bomb Group in the European Theater of Operations, specializing in wrecking bridges and railroad marshelling yards. She now rests in the Smithsonian Museum in Washington DC


as am AirCrewman myself. I salute you. Now stop making excuses and go fish!


----------



## willy (Apr 27, 2007)

Lowell H Turner said:


> Origionally posted here as "Flak Bait", after a WW 2 B-26B "Marauder" medium bomber that undisputedly held the record for the most combat missions of any US bomber, at least 202. She never aborted, never turned back due to weather, never lost a crewman (4 men were wounded, but all survived), returned on 1 engine 3 times, shot down at least 4 confirmed German fighters and was credited with 11 "probable". Upon her retirement in June 1945, her maintainance logs were examined and she was carefully gone over from nose to tail. At least 986 hits were counted in her. She also had good luck in being manned by excellent bombadiers who consistently and accurately HIT their targets; so much so that she rather quickly became her squadron and then Bomb Group`s "lead ship". Under her guidance they became THE most accurate Bomb Group in the European Theater of Operations, specializing in wrecking bridges and railroad marshelling yards. She now rests in the Smithsonian Museum in Washington DC


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

I am a multi billionaire and spend my days roaming through cow pastures looking for beautiful little blueish/purple mushrooms, eat them then trip my brains out listening to Zeppelin, Floyd, Allman Bothers and The Grateful Dead. Some Primus and Insane Clown Posse too. I also love to Phish.........

Reality....Morel Mushroom hunter and craft beer enthusiast, used to fish but too busy with work anymore.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Fishslim meant to be Fishslime after what my kids used to call me while they were growing up. Said i had slime on me all the time and smelled like fish. Had my Son Justin typing in my name when first starting on site he has Down syndrome and got a little anxious and hit enter before we got the e on the end. Thus Fishslim


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

My initials are D.O., so I just used the words for those letters from the phonetic alphabet.


----------



## LakeRaider (Apr 5, 2004)

In my younger days I was notorious for sneaking onto the local golf course ponds at nite and coming out with monster bass around Cincinnati.
I actually live right across the street from a golf course to this day. I have a 6lb3oz bass mounted on a carved wooden copy of that lake (like its jumping over cat-tails and spatterdock on my coffee table in the living room. Best fish came from Hillview golf course. Weighed 9lbs even from that lake around 18 yrs ago.Kept her in the backyard swimming pool all fall. Turned her loose back to that same lake alive. Hole #13 was my acess point (neighbors yard). I had a Yamaha golf cart I would ride over on late at nite to the edge of the woods and off I would go. There is to this day a large bell at the tee box I would ding if I caught a bass. The neighbor thought it was really funny even at 2am. Misfit was about the only one that knew of my late nite excursions other than my ex and the taxidermist here in town. LakeRaider


----------



## Moore85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Mine came from a lack of creativity. Last name and birth year. Boom.


----------



## erie mako (Jan 22, 2013)

Erie Mako - because I have one of the very few classic Mako boats on lake Erie.


----------



## Timber wolf (Feb 4, 2008)

Back in the 70's my dad had a base station CB radio and I was amazed with the wolf! When my father took me hunting for rabbit at 5yrs old we didn't have a dog so he used me! And one day he said I looked like a wolf chasing a rabbit through a brush pile, so my dad called me Timber Wolf from then on! And yes I was on all 4,s in that crap lol! I remember mom picking thorns out of my ears!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Wow said:


> I came up with wowwiewzowwie. A reference to a Mothers of Invention tune on the Freakout album from '66.


I knew there was a reason I secretly liked you. 

Everyone knows me as Andyman. Except one mod didn't like that name, so now I pay homage to Bubba The Love Sponge and his octagon fighting cage called "Bubbagon".
Long story. Ronnie Mund gets it.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Lake Raider, that sounds VERY familiar...(except for the 9 pd smallmouth)


----------



## injun laker45 (Jun 28, 2011)

hearttxp said:


> Hearttxp Which stands for Heart txp (or Transplant )
> 
> Which I had 15 Years ago In about one more Month !!
> 
> ...


This is my favorite hands down...my son was an organ donor in 2000, saved/improved four lives! I'm a volunteer ambassador for organ donor awareness with LOOP.
Congrats on your upcoming anniversary! Awesome!!!


----------



## injun laker45 (Jun 28, 2011)

I live on Indian aka ***** Lake. 45 is a nickname from another popular forum.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

i originally signed up on here with the name "fishlandr", didnt mean a whole lot, ive been tryin to get the handle changed since, thanks to"shakedown"(mod) i was able to do that.
Anyways, the name 9left is kinda obvious, When I was in the Military years ago, I was involved in an accident.. and losing a finger..so now thats what i have....9 left


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

***** laker45 said:


> This is my favorite hands down...my son was an organ donor in 2000, saved/improved four lives! I'm a volunteer ambassador for organ donor awareness with LOOP.
> Congrats on your upcoming anniversary! Awesome!!!


THANKS ***** laker ! People like you and your family Are what the organ donor process is all about ! Thank you Thank you Thank you !

I have never meet My donor family but have wrote them three times. 

Their son Is in my prayers every day and so will your son Now !

If I can ever help you out with any of this please contact me !


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

After hundreds, if not a thousand + soccer games (three kids playing youth rec, club, HS and collage) it seamed appropriate.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

LakeRaider said:


> In my younger days I was notorious for sneaking onto the local golf course ponds at nite and coming out with monster bass around Cincinnati.
> I actually live right across the street from a golf course to this day. I have a 6lb3oz bass mounted on a carved wooden copy of that lake (like its jumping over cat-tails and spatterdock on my coffee table in the living room. Best fish came from Hillview golf course. Weighed 9lbs even from that lake around 18 yrs ago.Kept her in the backyard swimming pool all fall. Turned her loose back to that same lake alive. Hole #13 was my acess point (neighbors yard). I had a Yamaha golf cart I would ride over on late at nite to the edge of the woods and off I would go. There is to this day a large bell at the tee box I would ding if I caught a bass. The neighbor thought it was really funny even at 2am. Misfit was about the only one that knew of my late nite excursions other than my ex and the taxidermist here in town. LakeRaider



Well, well, well; Look who is still around


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

Mine goes back to the early 90's, before I had a boat. My buddies and I were wade fishing the walleye run in Freemont on the Sandusky, we had fished all day with no fish to show. Right before dark on the last 3 casts, I caught 3 real nice walleyes, my biggest upto that date. One of my buddies called me a "fishhog" and it stuck.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

> Kept her in the backyard swimming pool all fall.


A friend of the family had a house with a pool on the outskirts of Elyria, the kids grew up and moved out and no one used the pool. It was somehow stocked with bass, not sure how, and the story I got was that he would go out and toss food to the bass, and they'd rise to meet him.


----------



## cali2ohio (Nov 27, 2010)

i moved from southern california to ohio...........cali2ohio


----------



## Great MLenko (Mar 10, 2013)

Well my handle isn't fishing related but I have had it for quite some time. My first name starts with M and my last is Lenko. So, all of my work emails have been "[email protected]". Years ago some people I worked with started calling me Great Mlenko, but I had no idea why. I thought it sounded cool so I let 'em continue, just thinking - I must be GREAT!  Turns out there is a group that goes by the name ICP and they have a song called GREAT MiLenko. The name has stuck!


----------



## Great MLenko (Mar 10, 2013)

***** laker45 said:


> I live on Indian aka ***** Lake. 45 is a nickname from another popular forum.


My brother and sister-in-law live on ***** Lake. That is where I first learned to ski - behind a 32' monster!


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

Mine actually was my first screen name back on AOL. An old nickname (play on my last name) and my old football number

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## wedebrook (Jul 29, 2009)

My last name.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Messed up over in Nam. Ended up with a hitch in my giddy-up.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

well, ive been steelheading from day one of the stockings, salmon and trout fishing from the age of 4,,, so Steelheadbob was invented by my friends because i live, breath, hunt, dream of chrome, or 34 years later, SHB for short.


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Fished in the SOWC and had license plates that said I WALL I ... was my name on GFO too..


----------



## fishin' gringo (May 1, 2008)

Mine well the guys in my bass club call me ******, because they think I am mexican, Ironically ******= white man I dont bother correcting them I just laugh


----------



## I'm G'na Ms Her (May 26, 2004)

I'll give you three guesses


----------



## spinningwheel (Aug 6, 2007)

Like Hatchetman I was a Trooper during the 70's and early 80's and was around when the CB craze was in full swing. I took the name as a play on the winged wheel on the side of the cruisers. I kept it when the first bulletin boards came out on the web and here we are, 40 years later and still spinning....life is good.


----------



## Thor (May 3, 2012)

I'm a shrek-ish 6'6'' 225, and about 7-8 years ago, on a camping trip, I showed my proficiency at choppin up trees in the rain with an axe, when everyone else struggled. When we came home, I flipped the sorority house neighbor's huge dumpster right side up by myself (it had fallen on its side after the lazy driver dumped it on its side, left it, and said "F* it"). The name was nearly tattooed on me by drunk frat guys (glad to have moved on from those shenanigans). For a number of years, people introduced me solely as "Thor", and the name stuck.


----------



## Thor (May 3, 2012)

Hooray for old football number 63 - was mine also, because it used to be my favorite year corvette (only year with that cool split window) !




Gills63 said:


> Mine actually was my first screen name back on AOL. An old nickname (play on my last name) and my old football number
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Bedroom community I live in and walleye/saugeye chaser


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

I decided on mine way back when I first got on the internet. Bigfoot was always my nicname as a kid on account of the size 15 feet and I just added my initials in front of it.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm not going to reply like I did the previous time this question was asked (I think this is the 3rd or 4th time I've seen this question).


If you know me my handle is pretty obvious.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh yea, I got my icon picture one day at West Branch Reservoir. I was out walking Cable Line in the middle of a snowstorm. There must have been 8" of fresh snow and this guy comes walking the opposite way in a tire track to keep out of the deep snow. I too was walking the tire tracks for the same reason and we stopped right in front of each other and just looked at each other for a few minutes.
I wasn't sure if he was rabid or not or just nuts like I was as I never seen a possum out on a cold January day strolling in the snow.
I thought its hands were the neatest looking things. Looked like human fingers with red fingernail polish.


----------



## ALWAYSNETIN (Feb 18, 2008)

well can anyone guess why I chose mine and yes you can change your user name you gotta ask the mods to do it I changed mine.T


----------



## Reel em In (Jun 20, 2004)

Was chartering with old John Matta. He was having a tough time finding the Erie smallmouth that day. We'd drop the softshells and real quick he'd say reel em in. We'd move to a new spot. Named my boat the" Reel em In" and took that name. Doesn't mean I catch a lot, but I do move alot. That day old John put us on the smallmouth and we did limit out. Don't Know if John is still with us, but he was one good Captain.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

I ran a BBS before the internet was created for every one with colors and pics and such. It was basically the same sort of thing. I had subs or fourms as their called now. And Many phone lines. Yes there was no cable. LOL! 
Well with thousands of users there was always those hackers that would hack into the board.But i developed a program that allowed me to print every keystroke a person did. So when my BBS went down I could trace ip and figure exactly what was done. Then I would get it up and set code for that user. When he logged on and did one wrong keystroke my system gave him a virus that would corrupt his drive and shut him down.
Pretty soon they started calling me the Viper. And Vipers Den was created. The motto was Don't tread on me!" LOL!


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

viper1 said:


> I ran a BBS before the internet was created for every one with colors and pics and such. It was basically the same sort of thing. I had subs or fourms as their called now. And Many phone lines. Yes there was no cable. LOL!
> Well with thousands of users there was always those hackers that would hack into the board.But i developed a program that allowed me to print every keystroke a person did. So when my BBS went down I could trace ip and figure exactly what was done. Then I would get it up and set code for that user. When he logged on and did one wrong keystroke my system gave him a virus that would corrupt his drive and shut him down.
> Pretty soon they started calling me the Viper. And Vipers Den was created. The motto was Don't tread on me!" LOL!


I'm no expert but I believe that would be illegal if you did it today. Especially if you infected someones computer and cuse them damages! Good lord, with everyone so sew happy today they'd have put you in the poor house by now!

On the other hand, I completely agree withy the tactic and the desired o9utcome being spot on! :thumbup:

Mr. A

My name is Mr. A. I haven't had a bite in 3.5 months or a fishing thought in 3.5 seconds. I'm having withdrawls and it ain't pretty.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Mr. A said:


> I'm no expert but I believe that would be illegal if you did it today. Especially if you infected someones computer and cuse them damages! Good lord, with everyone so sew happy today they'd have put you in the poor house by now!
> 
> On the other hand, I completely agree withy the tactic and the desired o9utcome being spot on! :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Their are tons of viruses to day among other worst things like worms and such. But catching is always before the hanging my grand pap would say. To me they made the mistake of trying to cause damage to me, I was simply defending my self.


----------



## willy (Apr 27, 2007)

viper1 said:


> I ran a BBS before the internet was created for every one with colors and pics and such. It was basically the same sort of thing. I had subs or fourms as their called now. And Many phone lines. Yes there was no cable. LOL!
> Well with thousands of users there was always those hackers that would hack into the board.But i developed a program that allowed me to print every keystroke a person did. So when my BBS went down I could trace ip and figure exactly what was done. Then I would get it up and set code for that user. When he logged on and did one wrong keystroke my system gave him a virus that would corrupt his drive and shut him down.
> Pretty soon they started calling me the Viper. And Vipers Den was created. The motto was Don't tread on me!" LOL!


WOW Viper1! I can just picture you sitting in your teepee with all those phone lines running to it before the internets - lol (please don't send me a virus).
I used to work for Cleveland's first BBS downtown, it was called APKnet but it was bought out by another ISP.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

willy said:


> WOW Viper1! I can just picture you sitting in your teepee with all those phone lines running to it before the internets - lol (please don't send me a virus).
> I used to work for Cleveland's first BBS downtown, it was called APKnet but it was bought out by another ISP.


Well it was a ton of work. And I worked full time as an automotive die maker too! But it was a lot of fun and exciting too! Always talking to people around the world. But when the BBS went down I had to take off work to get her up. Sometimes several days. And we had games too like on the internet today. But we wrote most or own code. Lots of time but made good money too. Had too had a lot of over head with servers and drives, and of coarse ma bell!


----------



## willy (Apr 27, 2007)

viper1 said:


> Well it was a ton of work. And I worked full time as an automotive die maker too! But it was a lot of fun and exciting too! Always talking to people around the world. But when the BBS went down I had to take off work to get her up. Sometimes several days. And we had games too like on the internet today. But we wrote most or own code. Lots of time but made good money too. Had too had a lot of over head with servers and drives, and of coarse ma bell!


LOL - can you imagine how everyone would FREAK OUT if next time they logged into OGF the website was setup like an old BBS? Hey, April fool's day is around the corner... 8)


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

I have been associated with the Brossart Mustangs basketball program for the past 35 years. We are a small Catholic high school in Alexandria, Ky..


----------



## 21579 (Jan 15, 2010)

First part is the phonetic spelling of my last name. I was born 82. My name is Matt, for some reason people think my name is Rick, lol.


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

Short and simple. My name is Charles, Last name Miller. cmiller.


----------



## WishIWasABass (Mar 16, 2013)

Well... I was I was born a Bass, not a man...


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

I like to fish from my kayak... hence yakfish

I have used this screen name for years on every forum I am on but it all started with GO FISH OHIO!!!


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

its 3/17! I'm Irish???????

names Doug and a proud Italian!!!


----------



## Britam05 (Jun 16, 2012)

Mine is simple. My name is Brian and my wife's name is Tammy. Combining the 2 names. Our license plates are this way. Our lure company we started is Britam Lures. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

Used to go by Bighillbilly a couple of years ago on this site........... Now I am using my job here in Afghanyland as my handle. Started using it 2 years ago and has stuck with me ever since. 48 days, 20 hours, and 5 minutes until I am back stateside for good! Can't wait!


----------



## chardoncrestliner (Dec 19, 2012)

Stay safe. My son, a Sgt with the U.S.M.C. was there for 7 months. Again, be safe.


----------



## firedog978 (Aug 2, 2010)

Pretty simple for me too. I was a firefighter for over 30 years and 978 was my badge number. Been using this handle on the I-net for 20 years now.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

I wish it was something cool like I once met 'Dr. Dre', but it's not. Dre is the first 3 letters of my last name, Dregallo, and Dre has been a life long nickname from friends.


----------



## mck1975 (Jun 18, 2009)

1975 graduate of Canton McKinley.


----------



## Channel cat (Mar 18, 2013)

The wife and I spend a lot of time fishing the channel here for late night bites of the Catfish. We both love cats as well, ( Have two beautiful stray girls that took us in), So we named the boat " Channel Cat". :B


----------



## Beerhunter (Oct 6, 2008)

Bought a boat at the boat show in the early 80's called Walleye Hunter.
My sister one day said as much beer as you guys drink it should be called Beerhunter.
That night the name was changed and it's been ever since.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I have a Boston Whaler.


----------



## captain snake (Oct 20, 2011)

everybody called me snakeman since I always had snakes, then I got a boat and my friends started calling me captain snake.


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

captain snake said:


> everybody called me snakeman since I always had snakes, then I got a boat and my friends started calling me captain snake.


My mom had a friend in St. Louis Mo that they called "Snakeman". He always had snakes with him... Usually tired up in a burlap sack in his vehicle, saddle bags, or around his neck if he was at his destination. If I remember correctly he usually had a minimum of 2 or 3 large constrictors with him every time I seen him. It was the 80's and I always called him "Jake the Snake". (even though he was not the wrestler) you couldn't tell me that though... I thought it was the coolest thing ever back then. One of my most memorable events was walking around a fair with one of his large snakes around my body and then going into a Church's Chicken, ordering food and sitting in the dining room and eating our meal while these snakes crawled all over us and our tables. To this day I'm not sure if the employees were more afraid of the huge snakes, our the huge group of bikers we were with. They did not contest to our activities at all... Pretty sure you could not get away with that now days. Amazing some of the memories OGF brings back.

http://youtu.be/XwkTb6SMElw/


----------



## FishinandCBs (Mar 21, 2013)

my name is my two hobby's...ive fished since a kid,although just returning after many yrs..and CB radio,started there in the mid 80s,i am also a ham-radio operator ...so if youve got the radio in the car and your around wallace,beyers or hinkley...give a yell


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

goolies was my online poker name. It's British slang for nuts.


----------



## meathelmet (Aug 4, 2008)

Meathelmet or a Meathelmet was coined for poorly constructed military helmets that offered little or no protection also Austin Powers or Dr Evil mentioned making meathelmets when he was a little boy.


----------



## Insco (Apr 9, 2008)

Used to play online video games a lot and my friend that lived on a street called Insco loop. We all named ourselves inscoloopteam with a number after it. We eventually shortened it to Insco with a number after it.


----------



## Kissmyhook (Feb 8, 2010)

Just a play on the scientific name of Steelhead. (Oncorhynchus Mykiss)


----------



## TRAPPERBECK (Mar 23, 2010)

Well I love to TRAP & I have my own nuisance business & I TRAP all year round , & last name Beck ! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dirty Mudskipper (Mar 2, 2011)

Couldn't think of a name at first but after remembering all the complaints I made about bullheads stealing my bait, biting the hell out of me and swallowing my hook, I decided since I couldn't beat those dirty mudskippers, I would just become one. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## For my Son (Apr 23, 2007)

I joined this site to help my son be a better fisherman as I only fish to relax and he has a true passion for catching fish.


----------

